# Black scab on dogs head??



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Im really worried I found a black scab on my dogs head, it looks like a mole but it just came within the last few days, it doesnt seem to bother her, like shes not scratching. I looked at it close and it looks like a black mole but feels scabby? Could it be serious?? has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

It could be a tick, or the result of a tick which dropped off. Do you have a magnifying glass so you can look at it more closely?


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

No I havent got one right now, Is a tick serious? how could she of gotten it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a tick can be anywhere. just being out and about she could
have picked a tick, from your yard, etc. take her to the Vet.



Mary1990 said:


> No I havent got one right now, Is a tick serious? how could she of gotten it?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Use a flashlight and look closely. Sounds like a tick... or maybe just the head of a tick depending on size. You can use rubbing alcohol on a Qtip on the head to back out the tick. I've only ever had one on a dog, and it was engorged so all I had to do was alcohol the head and it backed out and was easily removed. Before they're engorged, they look very different and can be mistaken for a scab. It can be done at home. If you need help, then I'd go to the vet, but we were able to remove without issue.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

How to Remove a Tick Safely

Does it look like this (there are diff. species/colours, so do a searcg in your area, see below...but if a mole appears seemingly overnight it could be a tick)
Tick Removal


----------

